# General Topics > Fieldwork >  what frog is this

## Tom4077

does anybody know what type of frog this?

----------


## Sherry

This is a *Crinia pseudinsignifera* / False Western Froglet . It was the best match I could find. I am not an expert though so I could be wrong...

----------


## Tom4077

> This is a *Crinia pseudinsignifera* / False Western Froglet . It was the best match I could find. I am not an expert though so I could be wrong...


ok i looked it up its the same frog thanks loads,  but um i have a question how is this frog in my local creek in Victoria when they are only in western Australia .

----------


## Sherry

That is a good question! I have no idea.  :Confused:

----------


## Tom4077

> That is a good question! I have no idea.


i just got my phone camera fixed again and here is another pic of the frog do you still think its that frog you showed?

----------


## Sherry

Hmmm, maybe not... Let me look again

----------


## Sherry

What about this one? *Crinia parinsignifera*Eastern Sign-bearing Froglet

----------


## Sherry

Crinia Signifera?

----------


## Murray of the Deep

hey dude i found some of these froglets in out school gym and also i got one this morning near my door i kept it and it was eating crazily for wormies!!! they are american frogs wait till they grow if they look like a toad and has no bump then they're american frogs hope i helped

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> hey dude i found some of these froglets in out school gym and also i got one this morning near my door i kept it and it was eating crazily for wormies!!! they are american frogs wait till they grow if they look like a toad and has no bump then they're american frogs hope i helped


Lol! Hey Jerome the OP isn't from America he is from Australia.

----------



----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Lol! Hey Jerome the OP isn't from America he is from Australia.


oh lol but its a cane toad anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Jared

From your pictures Sunshine had it a Crinia Signifera (Eastern Common froglet), very common in victoria.

----------

Sunshine

----------


## Murray of the Deep

hey people he was already doing well thanks for all the advices!!!! he is also a cane toad he loves eating worm like creatures...... i give him 5mealworms a day since dont have dubias yet he doesnt want to eat the crickies he only like mealworms.... and ants.

----------


## Whistly

> Crinia Signifera?


I'd say it is _Crinia signifera_ because the semicircular pattern on its back are facing away from each other close to the head and the ones further down the back form a circle, just like on the photo you took.

----------

